# Gabe Brooks R.I.P.



## D0wnhill (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich starte hier mal nen Thread mit traurigen Anlass...
Am 23.Oktober 2017 wurde Gabe Brooks vor dem Haus seiner Großmutter in Los Angeles auf offener Straße erschossen.

Viele mögen ihn kennen,manche vielleicht auch nicht.Gabe Brooks ist einer der Dudes gewesen die wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Begriff "street" geprägt haben,in jeglicher Hinsicht.
Er hat mit einigen anderen bekannten Fahrern diesen Style hart gepusht,damalige TV Auftritte,Zusammenarbeit mit heutigen BMX Youtubern,etc.
Insbesondere durch nen sehr athletischen Style zu fahren,hat mich gerade in der letzten Zeit wo ich mich mit BMX street riding beschäftige sehr inspiriert.























Rest in everlasting Peace !


----------



## D0wnhill (6. November 2017)

Los Angeles finest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

